# How would you describe kissing to someone who's never done it?



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Imagine there's someone who is in their mid to late twenties and never kissed anyone. (wow, can't imagine THAT. *sarcasm*)

How would you describe it to them so they'd understand perfectly what it was like?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Instant erection.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Instant erection.


Okay...so you're assuming that only men haven't kissed. Well, I seem to defy that... *checks* nope, not a man, don't get erections.

Try again.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would like to know this as well, being as I've never kissed.

But I get instant erections even looking at a pretty girl. Kissing her...yep, that would do it, too.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I think what I like most about the prospect of kissing another woman is there are no pesky erections to deal with, thus pushing things much faster than I would like them to go.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I would like to know this as well, being as I've never kissed.
> 
> But I get instant erections even looking at a pretty girl. Kissing her...yep, that would do it, too.


You really have that little control over your penis?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If it's with someone you like then it's instant bonerville...as described above. If you don't like the person it can be disgusting.



> You really have that little control over your penis?


When you're aroused, no. It just pops up. You can't control it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> You really have that little control over your penis?


It's gotten to the point where I sometimes have to look away, or I'll get an embarrassing erection.

I swear, I'm a virgin, and my penis sometimes acts like it's 14 instead of 29.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> It's gotten to the point where I sometimes have to look away, or I'll get an embarrassing erection.
> 
> I swear, I'm a virgin, and my penis sometimes acts like it's 14 instead of 29.


:no

You really need to control it better. I'm not joking, I'm totally serious. You need to learn to control your erections. You are 29 years old, not 14. Seriously. You can't get a boner every time an attractive woman appears.

Anyway, back to the subject...hoping to get real answers.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Imagine there's someone who is in their mid to late twenties and never kissed anyone. (wow, can't imagine THAT. *sarcasm*)
> 
> How would you describe it to them so they'd understand perfectly what it was like?


 I had my first kiss about 5 days ago, I enjoyed it very much, I loved the whole hands threw the hair while making out. I really don't know how to describe it, yes, I did get aroused but I tried to ignore it, and I guess it worked. All I can say is that I find it addicting, all I want to do is do it again.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

If its with the right person, kissing can be nice. Soft lips touching that special someone that spark a warm feeling inside that only grows if it goes on more than a Minute. It can be passionate and long, messy and wet (depends on if its a french kiss) or dry and dull if its with the wrong person. Kissing is a connection of emotions and feelings and of two people and at times its almost a ecstasy feeling. A wave of happiness comes over you.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> If its with the right person, kissing can be nice. Soft lips touching that special someone that spark a warm feeling inside that only grows if it goes on more than a Minute. It can be passionate and long, messy and wet (depends on if its a french kiss) or dry and dull if its with the wrong person. Kissing is a connection of emotions and feelings and of two people and at times its almost a ecstasy feeling. A wave of happiness comes over you.


Wow. Best description yet. Well said. :yes


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

It's exactly like an octopus crawling across your face. Exactly like that.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

max4225 said:


> Arousal is a perfectly natural response but it doesn't mean you have to always do something with it. Just ignore that and enjoy the kissing for a while. It's like savoring a delicious dessert.


I remember this girl telling me it was hard to ignore her boyfriend's erection because it was so insistent. I don't doubt that.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I like this thread. Sadly I also lack the knowledge and wisdom of what a kiss feels like.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Jessi's answer is spot on, it's warm, wet, and if done right really gentle. I haven't kissed a guy so I can't speak from a female perspective but if the female brushes her teeth regulary it tastes really good too. That part can't be described but it's awesome.

Like Jessi also said you feel warm and tingly inside aswell.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> I haven't kissed a guy


Hmm...when will it happen?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Cletis:1059497197 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > If its with the right person, kissing can be nice. Soft lips touching that special someone that spark a warm feeling inside that only grows if it goes on more than a Minute. It can be passionate and long, messy and wet (depends on if its a french kiss) or dry and dull if its with the wrong person. Kissing is a connection of emotions and feelings and of two people and at times its almost a ecstasy feeling. A wave of happiness comes over you.
> ...


Thank you ^.^ I tried


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

max4225 said:


> It's like kissing the soft part of the back of your hand, only you don't feel the kiss on your hand as well, and it's not as hairy?


Who else here attempted to shave their hand after this?


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Hmm...when will it happen?


Maybe if I was _really _wasted and I met Al Pacino or Johnny Depp, maybe. :b

Or if I ever get sent to prison. But then I wouldn't have a choice in it! :afr


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

slimy and suction-y


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> :no
> 
> You really need to control it better. I'm not joking, I'm totally serious. You need to learn to control your erections. You are 29 years old, not 14. Seriously. You can't get a boner every time an attractive woman appears.
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject...hoping to get real answers.


hahaha this cracked me up... i just imagined you were his mother or something on the phone: "son you're almost 30, you need to control your erections"


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Lots of tongue sucking with occasional lip biting.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

It's hard to explain, but I do have advice. If you're anxious about it- be a gentle kisser. I think it is impossible to kiss in an "incorrect" way if you are gentle. As you get more comfortable with the person, maybe you can slowly change things up as you get more experience with that partner, and learn how you like to kiss.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

wrongnumber said:


> A bad kiss feels like a dog is slobbering across the bottom of your face. It can also be too rough with too much lip biting. My lips actually became bruised and turned blue from a bad kisser. *shudder*


That happened to me too. My lips were purple the next day but I thought the kiss was really hot.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

Very soft and sweet, I can't think how else to describe it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've had extremely vivid dreams about kissing girls, so in my mind I can imagine what it feels like. But since I've never actually kissed before, who knows if that's how it really is.


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Well all I can say is you can fret and fret about it but when it comes to it, i'm sure you will know what to do. I remember having a zillion thoughts before my first kiss of what it would be like, worrying I wouldn't be good or that I wouldn't know what to do or would need to ask him. But in the moment, idk it's hard to explain but it just works and you know what to do. I will say though that in my case, the first kiss does seem like you are going to die any minute of running out of oxygen lol but you don't get that feeling after you get used to kissing. My advice for the first time is just to let him/her lead if they have kissed before, take it slow, more gentle and then you can work on technique and your likes and dislikes as you get more confident and experienced. Good-luck for when you do decide to have your first kiss and hope it goes well (sure it will).

As for what it feels like...I think these posters say it well...



max4225 said:


> It's like kissing the soft part of the back of your hand, only you don't feel the kiss on your hand as well, and it's not as hairy? There's a light ticklishness to it. Some say it's like sparks. I wouldn't mind showing you.


^This minus the showing you bit and this...



wrongnumber said:


> A great kiss has the right amount of suction so you don't feel drooled on, and alternates between firm and gentle. It transports you into a dreamy state of ecstasy.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cletis said:


> When you're aroused, no. It just pops up. You can't control it.


Wait till you get older. Then a blue pill from Pfizer may be needed.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Okay...so you're assuming that only men haven't kissed. Well, I seem to defy that... *checks* nope, not a man, don't get erections.
> 
> Try again.


 Women get erections. They're just a lot easier to hide.

Anyway, it was meant to be an entirely innocent joke.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

komorikun said:


> *Lots of tongue* sucking with occasional lip biting.


This girl is giving some excellent advice. Tongue = good.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> :no
> 
> You really need to control it better. I'm not joking, I'm totally serious. You need to learn to control your erections. You are 29 years old, not 14. Seriously. You can't get a boner every time an attractive woman appears.


 If men could control their penises in the way you imply, most of us would be a lot wealthier and have far less psychological trauma.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Lots of tongue sucking with occasional lip biting.


You suck his tongue with your lips? I've never done this before or had it done to me.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

To have your first kiss with someone feels amazing. I love that build-up of wanting it to happen and when it does you get butterflies in your stomach as it's happening. That instant and physical connection with the other person is almost indescribable. 

It's fun. It's playful. It feels good.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> You suck his tongue with your lips? I've never done this before or had it done to me.


Yeah, with my mouth/lips I guess. What else can you do when there's an extra tongue in your mouth?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> :no
> 
> You really need to control it better. I'm not joking, I'm totally serious. You need to learn to control your erections. You are 29 years old, not 14. Seriously. You can't get a boner every time an attractive woman appears.


Feels kind of weird to hear a woman tell a man about how to control his penis. I mean I'm sorry, but you couldn't possibly know what its like.



komorikun said:


> Lots of tongue sucking with *occasional lip biting*.


To be honest, I hate lip biting. One of the girls I made out with, liked to do it a lot, but I hated it.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, with my mouth/lips I guess. What else can you do when there's an extra tongue in your mouth?


Um... just touch his tongue with my tongue in sort of a rhythmic way. Have I been french kissing the wrong way!?

I don't french kiss a whole lot. :blank


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> To have your first kiss with someone feels amazing. I love that build-up of wanting it to happen and when it does you get butterflies in your stomach as it's happening. That instant and physical connection with the other person is almost indescribable.
> 
> It's fun. It's playful. It feels good.


:agree


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

When it is someone you like, it feels wet warm fun and really exciting.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

After reading the previous posts, I can't actually see myself kissing someone; just their mouths. :lol

It's a body thing, no? I've never been kissed, but could you imagine kissing someone without actually touching them? What I'm trying to say is that I'd like more descriptions because I too am curious about this...! For example, do you actually noticed when your noses touch as you're shifting positions? = \

Anyways, slow and tender kisses seem more appealing than sucking and biting. Although I wouldn't mind a little neck sucking.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Feels kind of weird to hear a woman tell a man about how to control his penis. I mean I'm sorry, but you couldn't possibly know what its like.


I know that if he's getting boners erections just from looking at a woman, something isn't right and he needs to learn to control it better. I don't know what it's like, true. But I know he needs to control it. That's the point.

Many men have been able to control it, he can too.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> To have your first kiss with someone feels amazing. I love that build-up of wanting it to happen and when it does you get butterflies in your stomach as it's happening. That instant and physical connection with the other person is almost indescribable.
> 
> It's fun. It's playful. It feels good.


I wish I could do it. :sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I know that if he's getting boners erections just from looking at a woman, something isn't right and he needs to learn to control it better. I don't know what it's like, true. But I know he needs to control it. That's the point.
> 
> Many men have been able to control it, he can too.


You really think he would let himself get them in those situations if he could control them? You are a not a guy, you don't understand how it works and you never will. You don't just "learn to control it better", it doesn't work like that.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Some guys can control it better. Unless they were just lying. Touching I can understand. But just from looking at a fully clothed woman, come ON. That's RIDICULOUS.

Honestly, if I was going about my day and I saw some guy with an erection for no apparent reason, I would just ... laugh. I know that sounds mean, but I would. Or I'd just be like "Charming." and walk away. I'm calmer than most women about this. Guys grabbing you in unwanted ways has a way of desensitizing you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Some guys can control it better. Unless they were just lying. Touching I can understand. But just from looking at a fully clothed woman, come ON. That's RIDICULOUS.
> 
> Honestly, if I was going about my day and I saw some guy with an erection for no apparent reason, I would just ... laugh. I know that sounds mean, but I would. Or I'd just be like "Charming." and walk away. I'm calmer than most women about this. Guys grabbing you in unwanted ways has a way of desensitizing you.


I think they hide it by tucking it up under the waistband of their underwear and/or pants.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I know that if he's getting boners erections just from looking at a woman, something isn't right and he needs to learn to control it better. I don't know what it's like, true. But I know he needs to control it. That's the point.
> 
> Many men have been able to control it, he can too.


You can't always just "learn to control it". Every man is different and some do get erections more often than others even into adulthood. And part of it comes from being around women more and getting used to being around them, which he may have a hard time with due to his SA.



loquaciousintrovert said:


> Some guys can control it better. Unless they were just lying. Touching I can understand. But just from looking at a fully clothed woman, come ON. That's RIDICULOUS.
> 
> *Honestly, if I was going about my day and I saw some guy with an erection for no apparent reason, I would just ... laugh*. I know that sounds mean, but I would. Or I'd just be like "Charming." and walk away. I'm calmer than most women about this. Guys grabbing you in unwanted ways has a way of desensitizing you.


Well, I'm glad I didn't run into you during my teenage years, because I did get them for absolutely no reason sometimes. And then there were those times when I would day dream and my mind would wander to something that would arouse me. It wouldn't even take much, and I didn't have to even dwell on it. Very glad, those days are over.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Um... just touch his tongue with my tongue in sort of a rhythmic way. Have I been french kissing the wrong way!?
> 
> I don't french kiss a whole lot. :blank


A little tongue is okay but when someone is trying to eat your face off it's awkward and scary.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I think they hide it by tucking it up under the waistband of their underwear and/or pants.


Ugh, what WRONG with men? I know I'm going to get a ton of crap for saying that, but seriously. Geez. I remember a girl I used to be online friends with saying her boyfriend always got erections just from looking at her. She got really frustrated with him. The girl I spoke of earlier liked kissing her boyfriend but enjoyed it less because his erection was just there, demanding attention.

I also want to point out that the erections women get are not the same thing and when I say erection obviously I mean what happens to guys.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

What's the big deal? It's just a slight redistribution of blood in a guy's body. Nothing to get worked up about. It's not exactly a voluntary process. If we find something arousing, even if we try our best to stop it from happening, it happens because it's a physiological reaction and it can't just be stopped. It's not a matter of willpower. We're also more susceptible to it if we're tired or particularly relaxed, and it often doesn't even require sexual arousal - it just happens on its own. Trust me, it's no picnic when it happens in public and no matter what we do, we can't get it to go down.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Well, I'm glad I didn't run into you during my teenage years, because I did get them for absolutely no reason sometimes. And then there were those times when I would day dream and my mind would wander to something that would arouse me. It wouldn't even take much, and I didn't have to even dwell on it. Very glad, those days are over.


Some men make fun of women for having periods, I think it's fair enough.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> What's the big deal? It's just a slight redistribution of blood in a guy's body. Nothing to get worked up about. It's not exactly a voluntary process. If we find something arousing, even if we try our best to stop it from happening, it happens because it's a physiological reaction and it's not a matter of willpower. We're also more susceptible to it if we're tired or particularly relaxed, and it often doesn't even require sexual arousal - it just happens on its own. Trust me, it's no picnic when it happens in public and no matter what we do, we can't get it to go down.


It would be nice if you could just push it down. lol.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> *Ugh, what WRONG with men? I know I'm going to get a ton of crap for saying that, but seriously.* Geez. I remember a girl I used to be online friends with saying her boyfriend always got erections just from looking at her. She got really frustrated with him. The girl I spoke of earlier liked kissing her boyfriend but enjoyed it less because his erection was just there, demanding attention.


Whats wrong with men? Your upset that we get unwelcome erections and sometimes have to come up with ridiculous ways of hiding them? Trust us we often hate getting them, but they happen. Whats your saying comes off as very insensitive. I hope you don't ever say these things to your son if you have one.


loquaciousintrovert said:


> Some men make fun of women for having periods, I think it's fair enough.


So two wrongs make a right eh? And I don't think you can equate period jokes with what you said about noticing a man with an erection and then laughing at him right there. Imagine having a period in the middle of a class, and someone noticing it and laughing at you. Then imagine someone else telling you, you should just learn to control it.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I can't control it actually happening, but I can control myself from letting the world know it's that time of the month.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I can't control it actually happening, but I can control myself from letting the world know it's that time of the month.


Exactly, you can't control it happening and it may happen when you really dont want it too, and for us it can be difficult to hide the sudden bulge in our pants.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Exactly, you can't control it happening and it may happen when you really dont want it too, and for us it can be difficult to hide the sudden bulge in our pants.


But me getting my period isn't me basically announcing my wish to have sex with someone. That's why men need to not get erections just from seeing women in their everyday lives. This may be hard to imagine, but women don't always enjoy seeing men's erections, and may find it kinda creepy.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> But me getting my period isn't me basically announcing my wish to have sex with someone. That's why men need to not get erections just from seeing women in their everyday lives. This may be hard to imagine, but women don't always enjoy seeing men's erections, and may find it kinda creepy.


Thats not the point. The point is that they can be uncontrollable and unwanted. They also dont always arise out of a conscious desire to have sex. You don't always decide when you want to be aroused, it may just happen. And it doesn't mean sex is on your mind, but rather something just happened that happened to "set it off" for you. And other times it may happen for no reason, its not always you announcing anything to anyone. Honestly, women often complain about men being insensitive towards women's issues, but this is no better.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

For someone who constantly tells others that they don't understand or they don't know what they are talking about when it comes to certain topics, you sure do have a strong opinion on something you have completely zero clue about.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I think what I like most about the prospect of kissing another woman is there are no pesky erections to deal with, thus pushing things much faster than I would like them to go.


Just because the guy has an erection doesn't mean you have to do anything about it. Sometimes guys will get a little pushy about furthering it along. So that's part of the reason why I like to make out in public places more than in private.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I admit I got one the first time I kissed, it didn't mean I wanted to jump her bones there and then though, just a natural reaction, moreso because it was a new experience for me romantically. You also make it sound like when a guy gets a "boner" it's like some massive pole which prevents you from getting near him and it's always in the way. 99% of the time you wont even notice it's there.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Um, I don't have zero clue, thank you very much. I know what they are and why they happen, and I know that they can be controlled to an extent.

Anyway...this is ridiculous. lol. What a friggin conversation to be having.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Um, I don't have zero clue, thank you very much. *I know what they are and why they happen*, and I know that they can be controlled to an extent.


If you think that erections are all men announcing to the world their desire to have sex with someone than you don't know. As you get older you tend to get aroused less easily and you usually wont get them for no reason that often anymore, but thats not always the case. And if your SA prevents you from normally socializing with women, then some men may have more trouble with them. And knowing what they are is radically different from understanding what its like to have them, and to get them when you really don't want them. And not every man is the same.

And yes, I can't believe we are having this conversation and that someone of the opposite sex is telling the other sex controlling their body shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Sometimes guys will get a little pushy about furthering it along.


Do you ever think about why they do this? Why do they do it? It's just frustrating.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I often wake up in the morning with an erection. My doctor says that's completely normal and just means that "the equipment is in good working order."


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

To have to kiss in public just to prevent things from going further than you want...wtf.

I can kiss women in private.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

To my guy friends...Just close your eyes and savor the moment, not take advantage of her.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> To my guy friends...Just close your eyes and savor the moment, not take advantage of her.


I don't think any guy here is arguing against that, my problem was with the whole getting mad at a guy for getting them and saying guys should just always be able to control them.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I don't think any guy here is arguing against that, my problem was with the whole getting mad at a guy for getting them and saying guys should just always be able to control them.


I never liked having to assert my authority over a woman that I'm dating. Doesn't feel right and she's not my property or mine, even if you're married. I get pissed off at men who are nice and awesome in the beginning, but after marriage they turn into control freaks and feel they own their woman.

Doesn't help either when the woman is submissive and can't say no when something isn't right, so she becomes the doormat and thinks it's normal. Figuring out relationship problems between couples is tiring....


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What is wrong with getting erections? It's a natural response.

What would worry me is if I got NO erection. Then I would wonder if I was gay, asexual, or had lost my sex drive.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Plus, if I don't want to have an erection, I just look away and think about baseball or something like that. A bunch of sweaty guys working out. That always kills it for me.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Why is being gay or asexual something bad? You say "I would wonder if I was gay/asexual" like someone might say "I would wonder if I had the plague."

You're insulting people who are gay and asexual.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> What is wrong with getting erections? It's a natural response.


The problem is that at your age, you shouldn't get erections just from looking at women. You should have better control of it than that.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

> You're insulting people who are gay and asexual.


Yeah, um....I'm not insulted in the slightest by what Winters Tale said in this thread. However, what _you've_ said in this thread so far, different story.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> The problem is that at your age, you shouldn't get erections just from looking at women. You should have better control of it than that.


For people without much experience sexually it can still be something which you can have little control over. I know I am one of them, at times it just happens, nothing can be done to prevent it, it's not something you can consciously control.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ospi said:


> For people without much experience sexually it can still be something which you can have little control over. I know I am one of them, at times it just happens, nothing can be done to prevent it, it's not something you can consciously control.


Do you have WintersTale's problem? I would say the same to you: you shouldn't be getting erections just from looking at women at your age either. A 14 year old boy, I can see that happening, but men in their 20s should not be having this problem.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't just by looking at them no, but I still randomly get them. And you being a female, who is not a doctor, who has zero scientific data to back up your opinion (because it's nothing more than that) really have no right in telling men what should or should not be happening with their penis.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Kind of like having a floppy fish in your mouth. 



Just kidding.



Also, about the erection control.... may I suggest a leash? It's always worked for me.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I find it very interesting (for lack of a better word) that a man can have an erection just by looking at a woman (or man, all depending). One of the many mysteries of the male body. Like balls; what's up with those guys? 

I'm sorry. I couldn't help myself. This thread has just completely drifted off topic and I felt left out. :roll


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Somehow this thread has seemed to turn into a discussion about erections....

Back on topic, I have no idea what it feels like to kiss. At this point I'd rather not know anyway.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Ospi said:


> I don't just by looking at them no, but I still randomly get them. And you being a female, who is not a doctor, who has zero scientific data to back up your opinion (because it's nothing more than that) really have no right in telling men what should or should not be happening with their penis.


Well then, I'm not addressing my statements to you. You sound more or less normal. Randomly getting them...I understand that it happens. I mean that men in their 20s getting erections from looking at women isn't normal. I suggested to WintersTale that he might want to think about ways to control it, for his own sake, to spare himself embarrassment and possibly decreasing his chances of finding a woman to be with.

yes, I'm a woman, and no, I'm not a doctor, but that doesn't mean I don't know anything.

I have a right to have opinions. Men have opinions about women's bodies that are pretty ridiculous. I could go into detail, like men suggesting that women choose to have stretchmarks or sagging breasts, or making cruel jokes about women's periods. I'm being kind compared to that.

On that note, I do seem to remember WintersTale saying he didn't like stretchmarks on women.

I would even argue that more men here have those opinions because a lot of them are inexperienced and have not dealt with real women, just airbrushed fantasies.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> I find it very interesting (for lack of a better word) that a man can have an erection just by looking at a woman (or man, all depending). One of the many mysteries of the male body. Like balls; what's up with those guys?
> 
> I'm sorry. I couldn't help myself. This thread has just completely drifted off topic and I felt left out. :roll


lol balls on the outside are a strange one, but researching the question why, I found out it's because the body is able to regulate the temperature of them to help keep sperm in healthy condition. Learning all the time 

Ahem, back on topic.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, this thread has totally gone off topic, over something I didn't feel was a good answer to the question anyway.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> Somehow this thread has seemed to turn into a discussion about erections....


Yeah. Oops.

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ospi said:


> lol balls on the outside are a strange one, but researching the question why, I found out it's because the body is able to regulate the temperature of them to help keep sperm in healthy condition. Learning all the time
> 
> Ahem, back on topic.


In regards to his testicles:
"Mine are kinda like my grandparents in Florida; beloved, easily intimidated by new experiences, intolerant of sudden temperature changes, and only to be introduced to women I trust."
:lol

But yeah, so kissing...


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I still haven't kissed, btw, since this thread started, so nothing to say.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> The problem is that at your age, you shouldn't get erections just from looking at women. You should have better control of it than that.


Hmm, maybe if I was *actually having sex*, I wouldn't have an issue with having uncontrollable erections?

I swear, you're starting to peeve me off. When you're a 29 year old virgin, with a high sex drive, you're going to get horny.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Kinda gross, actually.

Then again the only person I've ever kissed was gross in general. *shudder* Whyyy


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Hmm, maybe if I was *actually having sex*, I wouldn't have an issue with having uncontrollable erections?
> 
> I swear, you're starting to peeve me off. When you're a 29 year old virgin, with a high sex drive, you're going to get horny.


Many people here are in this situation, myself included.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Many people here are in this situation, myself included.


Okay. I apologize for going off on you. It's been almost 48 hours since I lost my grandma, I am grieving and have a huge headache, and my family are being big jerks. I am under a lot of stress, is what I'm trying to say, and I feel like punching someone in the face...so I basically just went off on you. I'm sorry.

As far as kissing goes, it is pretty natural. The first time will be awkward, just like every single thing you ever do in your life for the first time is awkward...but you'll get used to it. And I don't know a person who doesn't like kissing (at least, if the person they're kissing is clean and hygienic and good at kissing, too), so you really have nothing to worry about.

Try stop worrying about this. It is something I have worried about for 10 years, and honestly, all it does is push you farther away from people. I am 2 years older than you, and have never kissed a girl...because of social anxiety. But you know, my cousin was in his late twenties before he kissed a girl, and now he's married to her...so age is not an indicator of what God (or whatever you believe in) has in store for you.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

loquaciousintrovert and WintersTale,this is simple - just both drive to some city in between where you both live and meet and have a makeout session for an hour or two then drive back home and go about your business not having to wonder anymore...


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

fonz said:


> loquaciousintrovert and WintersTale,this is simple - just both drive to some city in between where you both live and meet and have a makeout session for an hour or two then drive back home and go about your business not having to wonder anymore...


I second this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> I second this.


Haha, yeah all that arguing...never mind! :b


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

lol, this thread:haha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> After reading the previous posts, I can't actually see myself kissing someone; just their mouths. :lol
> 
> It's a body thing, no? I've never been kissed, but could you imagine kissing someone without actually touching them? What I'm trying to say is that I'd like more descriptions because I too am curious about this...! For example, do you actually noticed when your noses touch as you're shifting positions? = \


I like to kiss while standing, especially up against a wall. Because then your bodies are all pushed up against each other. Doing it while sitting or lying down is just not the same.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I like to kiss while standing, especially up against a wall. Because then your bodies are all pushed up against each other. Doing it while sitting or lying down is just not the same.


The few times I've made out, I usually did it sitting down, with the woman sitting on my lap and her arms around me. I liked that way best. :yes


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

If I was a dude, I'd hope I got erections all the time and I'd display them proudly.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

anthrotex said:


> If I was a dude, I'd hope I got erections all the time and I'd display them proudly.


lol.

I knew this thread would turn into people talking about how wonderful kissing is and how they like to kiss. Bleh.

*sulks in corner*


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> I find it very interesting (for lack of a better word) that a man can have an erection just by looking at a woman (or man, all depending). One of the many mysteries of the male body. Like balls; what's up with those guys?
> 
> I'm sorry. I couldn't help myself. This thread has just completely drifted off topic and I felt left out. :roll


Sorry to continue the erection theme... but I've only found that I had erections by just looking at a naked woman when I was like 17 or so. And that was probably because the female form seemed so foreign at the time. Normally just a naked female form is not enough for me to have an erection. I need some more context, some attraction, provocativeness or explicit sexual interest, or physical touch. Nudity just seems... clinical or ordinary to me. Not enough by itself to produce sexual attraction in me. Maybe I just don't have a really raging sex drive.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

anthrotex said:


> If I was a dude, I'd hope I got erections all the time and I'd display them proudly.


Haha.

What is sad is that this just shows that I have a high and healthy sex drive.

I wish a girl would realize this, and actually come talk to me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hope I don't get remembered as "the erection dude."

I have been on here for almost 5 years, and never talked about this. I have no idea why one random comment blew up to 6 pages worth of penis talk, lol.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Haha.
> 
> What is sad is that this just shows that I have a high and healthy sex drive.
> 
> I wish a girl would realize this, and actually come talk to me.


Why don't you go talk to her? Stop waiting for women to approach you. Your SA makes you unable to talk to women. Just try.

I'm a total hypocrite right now, but oh well.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, you are being a hypocrite. If you can't talk to guys for the same reason, you and I are on the same page. We are just different genders, and I am 2 years older than you.

I will eventually get over my SA. I am working on it. Why are you not working on yours, or are you? Are you seeing a therapist, OP?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

My reasons are different, and no, I'm not in therapy.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

How are your reasons different?

Also, you have only been a member since May, and I've been gone for almost all of the year from this website. How do you even know my reasons? I don't even know you.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> How are your reasons different?
> 
> Also, you have only been a member since May, and I've been gone for almost all of the year from this website. How do you even know my reasons? I don't even know you.


I have read some of your posts, and I know you have trouble talking to women.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Ding.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> And yes, I can't believe we are having this conversation and that someone of the opposite sex is telling the other sex controlling their body shouldn't be that hard.


 Well, if she was telling us it should be no problem to control our legs, I'd have to agree. The fact that she doesn't seem to grasp the idea of an entirely autonomous function is a bit strange.

Anyway, if I'd known it was going to cause such a stink I wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

finally, a situation wherein i can quote a reflection on erection

WARNING: wall of text alert



> In the middle of the night, he woke up and realized to his surprise that he had been having one erotic dream after the other. The only one he could recall with any clarity was the last: an enormous naked woman, at least five times his size, floating on her back in a pool, her belly from crotch to navel covered with thick hair. Looking at her from the side of the pool, he was greatly excited.
> 
> How could he have been excited when his body was debilitated by a gastric order? And how could he be excited by the sight of a woman who would have repelled him had he seen her while conscious?
> 
> ...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> But me getting my period isn't me basically announcing my wish to have sex with someone. That's why men need to not get erections just from seeing women in their everyday lives. This may be hard to imagine, but women don't always enjoy seeing men's erections, and may find it kinda creepy.


You seem to think that erections always happen from wanting to have sex, and that it is a thing men can choose to control. I'm afraid it doesn't work like that, you should be a little more sympathetic of the fact many men are caused humiliation and anxiety because of unwanted erections. Of course women don't always enjoy seeing erections, nobody is suggesting that they do, and that is why the vast majority of men try their best to hide them. You seem to be implying that men need to be informed of the fact that they should try not to get erections in public, and that the awkwardness or disgust a woman feels when seeing an unwanted erection is greater then the humiliation a man feels when having one. Also, who ridicules women for having periods anyway? I don't, and I don't know anybody who does. But if a man was to get an erection in public, I imagine plenty of people would be laughing at him if they found out.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

If people could see when I was aroused, I'd be in trouble.

As for kissing, it's pretty much like people have described. Different people like different things. But something that seems to be a constant is the quick kiss/peck. Just soft, brief, to show affection while you say hello, goodbye, "I'm glad you're here sitting next to me at this moment," etc. What it "feels" like is kind of what it feels like to kiss the side of your finger, I guess? Then imagine if your finger had a heck of a lot more nerve endings, what it would feel like to receive the kisses you're giving it. 

It's also emotional. I haven't been in a relationship in about 6 months, and the thing I miss most about the physical part of a relationship is kissing. I've made out with a couple people since then, and it's fun, but it's not the same because of the lack of emotion. I think that's the best part about kissing. Knowing it's a way to say "I love you" or "I like you a lot," or "I'm glad you're here." Just like with sex, it's mainly best because of the emotional connection, otherwise it's something that can feel good without another person.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

anthrotex said:


> If people could see when I was aroused, I'd be in trouble.


Same here. I wouldn't have anything fun to think of while I'm waiting for the bus/train... :um


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I would have awkward moments with friends. lol


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Imagine there's someone who is in their mid to late twenties and never kissed anyone. (wow, can't imagine THAT. *sarcasm*)
> 
> How would you describe it to them so they'd understand perfectly what it was like?


i have a video from years back on this subject its in my collection of 1,000 burned cd-r's and dvd-r's. want me to find it for you and get the name of it. i could upload it to one of thoses megaupload places and send you the link. very informative.


----------



## artistgyrrl (Oct 26, 2010)

anthrotex said:


> If people could see when I was aroused, I'd be in trouble.
> 
> As for kissing, it's pretty much like people have described. Different people like different things. But something that seems to be a constant is the quick kiss/peck. Just soft, brief, to show affection while you say hello, goodbye, "I'm glad you're here sitting next to me at this moment," etc. What it "feels" like is kind of what it feels like to kiss the side of your finger, I guess? Then imagine if your finger had a heck of a lot more nerve endings, what it would feel like to receive the kisses you're giving it.
> 
> It's also emotional. I haven't been in a relationship in about 6 months, and the thing I miss most about the physical part of a relationship is kissing. I've made out with a couple people since then, and it's fun, but it's not the same because of the lack of emotion. I think that's the best part about kissing. Knowing it's a way to say "I love you" or "I like you a lot," or "I'm glad you're here." Just like with sex, it's mainly best because of the emotional connection, otherwise it's something that can feel good without another person.


Agree with all of that. I'd be in a lot of trouble! I have been caught when day dreaming/thinking on stuff by people that said I was making faces. One ex even recognized a face I was making while I was day dreaming and found it highly amusing because he knew instantly my mind was on sex. But the thing is while my mind was playing something sexual out, I was unaware my body was reacting ( even my facial expressions) to it.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

cityboy said:


> the penis rises at the sight of a swallow.


Please, no bestiality. Kthx.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

anthrotex said:


> I would have awkward moments with friends. lol


You're naughty! lol.

Hypocritically, I'm going to say I'd be in trouble if people could tell when I was aroused, too. And if I was a guy I'd probably have erections all the time.

But I'm not a guy, so! heh.


----------



## jmacguire (Dec 14, 2011)

I describe it as a Nice sweet,soft and erotic feeling.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Pure awesomeness! If they are a swell kisser of course :wink


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

OP, you have trouble talking to guys, so you have no room to talk to me about having trouble with women. 

This is a SA forum. Most of the people here have SA around the opposite sex, that's why we're here. Nobody is better, or worse, than anyone else.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I know that if he's getting boners erections just from looking at a woman, something isn't right and he needs to learn to control it better. I don't know what it's like, true. But I know he needs to control it. That's the point.
> 
> Many men have been able to control it, he can too.


With all due respect, this is totally wrong and shows a lack of understanding of the male anatomy. It's not unusual *at all* for men to get erections when merely looking at a beautiful woman. Sometimes men even get random erections, erections that are not caused by conscious sexual thoughts.

Nor is it correct to say that men can control them. Erections are like sneezes: they're happening whether or not you (or we) want them to.

If controlling erections were possible, then my awkward teen years would've been *a lot* easier.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Instant erection.


lol this comment :um


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

To all male members.

No erections whilst posting here please!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

original question

as long as both parties have observed kissing etiquette by listerining their mouths beforehand.
To be honest I found my first "pash" an anticlimax...not sure what I was expecting....


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Kissing is great - as long as the person your kissing doesn't taste like morning breath. I cringe at the thought.


----------



## Sugarbird (Dec 23, 2011)

Cold, slimy, squishy, salty


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yummy


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

If he keeps his mouth closed, it's comforting.

If his mouth is open, it's messy and gross.

It's been a good long while since I've kissed a guy though.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

My friend planted one on my lips when I was asleep and I complained how it was damp. When it's not someone you're attracted to the most it can be is comforting. It's usually very uncomfortable and unpleasant. You get the sensory discomfort alone when the emotional bond's not there. That's how some relationships end up.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Imagine there's someone who is in their mid to late twenties and never kissed anyone. (wow, can't imagine THAT. *sarcasm*)
> 
> How would you describe it to them so they'd understand perfectly what it was like?


Try making your hand flat, to where the fingers are pointing straight out. Then put your lips against the middle finger, and imagine the fingers are someone else's lips.


----------

